# Derailleur Hangers



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

These are specific to each bike, correct? Isn't there a good site out there where you can order them?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> These are specific to each bike, correct? Isn't there a good site out there where you can order them?



i was just googling trying to find this out.


----------



## Gremf (Oct 14, 2008)

http://derailleurhanger.com


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 14, 2008)

try your lbs also - that site is not cheap by any means


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2008)

I would just go to your local LBS. I think it was Brian that told me that after shipping he was able to get it from the LBS for about the same price.


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 14, 2008)

Their prices are high. I just picked up a hanger for my '04 Rocky Mt slayer at EMS in Portland on Saturday for $15. They sell it for $21.99


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't have many Rocky Mountain dealers out here, unless I drive into Canada... so for some bikes it's just hard to find the hanger at your LBS if there aren't many dealers around.
And yeah, the web is expensive but sometimes it's the only choice... they probably know that too.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool. I'll start with the LBS.


----------



## rueler (Oct 14, 2008)

most der. hangers seem to be specific to the bike...my c-dale one pretty much only fits a few models of prophets. They're $20 at my LBS. I usually buy at least one back-up. After my last der. snafu with you guys...I gave my back-up der. hanger for them to use so I didn't get whacked for another $20 on the bill. So, I'm due to get a new backup.


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

Most OEM hangers are cheaper because they're mass produced (sort of) stamped parts.  Hangers from sites like http://derailleurhanger.com are milled to match OEM parts, so cost more.  Good if you need a hard to find hanger though.

Either way, they're all ridiculously overpriced for a relatively simple piece of very soft aluminum with minimal tooling.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Most OEM hangers are cheaper because they're mass produced (sort of) stamped parts.  Hangers from sites like http://derailleurhanger.com are milled to match OEM parts, so cost more.  Good if you need a hard to find hanger though.
> 
> Either way, they're all ridiculously overpriced for a relatively simple piece of very soft aluminum with minimal tooling.



To add to what Marc said. Most OEM hangers (mass produced stamped parts) are also not as strong as the aftermarket milled hangers. I just had to order a couple of hangers and I had a choice of the OEM hanger for $12 or the stronger aftermarket hanger for $20. I wen with the stronger one.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> To add to what Marc said. Most OEM hangers (mass produced stamped parts) are also not as strong as the aftermarket milled hangers. I just had to order a couple of hangers and I had a choice of the OEM hanger for $12 or the stronger aftermarket hanger for $20. I wen with the stronger one.



But doesn't this go back to the theory that the hanger is suppose to break before the derailer so the weaker one might be the better choice?


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> But doesn't this go back to the theory that the hanger is suppose to break before the derailer so the weaker one might be the better choice?



They're supposed to break before the frame, not the derailleur.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> They're supposed to break before the frame, not the derailleur.



I knew it was suppose to break before something:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> But doesn't this go back to the theory that the hanger is suppose to break before the derailer so the weaker one might be the better choice?





Marc said:


> They're supposed to break before the frame, not the derailleur.



That was my understanding.



o3jeff said:


> I knew it was suppose to break before something:dunce:



Most times that I've seen someone lose a hanger, the derailleur has been so mangled in the process that it's unusable anyway. Which begs the question: has anyone ever broken just a hanger and still had a derailleur that was still functioning?


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> That was my understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Most times that I've seen someone lose a hanger, the derailleur has been so mangled in the process that it's unusable anyway. Which begs the question: has anyone ever broken just a hanger and still had a derailleur that was still functioning?



Yes.  Twice in one trip actually, someone wrapped the derailleur, broke the hanger and the derailleur was fine.  I've seen that happen before as well.

Also, I've bent several to the point of them being unusable and still had a perfectly fine working derailleur.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yes.  Twice in one trip actually, someone wrapped the derailleur, broke the hanger and the derailleur was fine.  I've seen that happen before as well.
> 
> Also, I've bent several to the point of them being unusable and still had a perfectly fine working derailleur.



Thanks. I should pick up one up.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yes.  Twice in one trip actually, someone wrapped the derailleur, broke the hanger and the derailleur was fine.  I've seen that happen before as well.
> 
> Also, I've bent several to the point of them being unusable and still had a perfectly fine working derailleur.


+1 at least twice that I can remember


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Most times that I've seen someone lose a hanger, the derailleur has been so mangled in the process that it's unusable anyway. Which begs the question: has anyone ever broken just a hanger and still had a derailleur that was still functioning?



3x derailer OK, 1x derailer and hanger trashed


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's a picture of a broken hanger from my xam, i've broke 3 of these. serious design flaw IMHO - the '08's went back to a traditional design.





you can see theres no meat to it the way the screws are counter sunk. the newest replacement that i got is an aftermarket cnc'ed one without the countersunk holes, althought the OEM on tyhere has lasted pretty long (knock on wood)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> Here's a picture of a broken hanger from my xam, i've broke 3 of these. serious design flaw IMHO - the '08's went back to a traditional design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like it would break easily...


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2008)

oh yea - i had taken the picture and had written a letter to send to jamis about this but before i sent it  the redesigned '08's came out. i think it was pretty obvious that it worked a little too well....i'm sure they wanted to save a few g's, the whole thing's prabably 1-1/2" long


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm heading to my LBS to get a hanger or two.  I checked out one of the online stores and couldn't determine what part i needed.  Sent an email and told them the make, model and year of my bike and got this response.  it is nice of them to offer but it doesn't instill confience in me that i'd get the correct part:



> We do not have any documentation as to what hanger your bike requires.
> To help us determine if we have a derailleur hanger that will work for
> you, would it be possible for you to email us a digital picture of your
> hanger?
> ...


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 17, 2008)

sounds like someone dropped the bins with hangers and now the only way they can figure out what each one is is by visual reconnaissance


----------

